# Snails eating corraline algae



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

I think my turbo snails are eating my corraline algae....Is this bad for my aquarium?


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

Their not eating it mate, they prob just grazing where it is, Urchins will eat it, but at the same time after they have eaten it will leave a nice place for more to spawn and they can end up spreading teh coraline.


----------



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

cool...what are urchins? is a sea hare a urchin? i have one and do u know what else he eats once the hair algae is gone?


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

The best I could describe them is an underwater Hedgehog or Porcupine.

Saltwater Aquarium Guide -- Sea Urchins


----------

